# Pronúncia dos "al"



## Pedrovski

Queria saber se todos os Brasileiros (ou pelo menos quase todos) substituem o "al" no final das palavras por "au", como por exemplo "portugau" em vez de "portugal" ou então "brasiu" em vez de "brasil". Isso já se tornou um "fenômeno" universal ou ainda há bolsas fonéticas de resistência?

Grato desde já pelo feedback.


----------



## Vanda

Acho que posso dizer que sim, que quase todos nós dizemos _: Brasiu_, _Portugau_. Não vale contar os estrangeiros estabelecidos aqui ou seus descendentes diretos mais antigos.


----------



## Pedrovski

hehe ok, obrigado Vanda


----------



## edupa

Em algumas regiões do Sul, principalmente do estado do Rio Grande do Sul, é possível ouvir o 'l' sendo pronunciado ao final de palavras como 'Brasil' e 'fundamental'.

Não tenho certeza se este traço está desaparecendo nas gerações mais jovens, mas com freqüência ouço pessoas de meia-idade do Rio Grande falando assim.

Abraços!


----------



## Pedrovski

Ok, obrigado edupa pela informação.
Mais uma prova de que é o RS o estado que se asemelha mais a Portugal linguisticamente.
Só espero que não decidam uniformizar a escrita com esta nova pronúncia no futuro.

Abraços


----------



## ronanpoirier

Eu falo assim. Com o "dark L", não é esse o nome? Mas ele é quase imperceptível... entendo assim porque o som mudou, afinal, a diferença entre o /l/ e o /w/ é apenas a a língua tocando a parte traseira dos incisivos.
Estranho é que meu pai fala assim mas minha mãe (que é catarinense, mas já perdeu o sotaque) e meus irmãos não. Mas eu falo! xD


----------



## Alandria

ronanpoirier said:


> Eu falo assim. Com o "dark L", não é esse o nome? Mas ele é quase imperceptível... entendo assim porque o som mudou, afinal, a diferença entre o /l/ e o /w/ é apenas a a língua tocando a parte traseira dos incisivos.
> Estranho é que meu pai fala assim mas minha mãe (que é catarinense, mas já perdeu o sotaque) e meus irmãos não. Mas eu falo! xD



Concordo com você, eu até pensava que os portugueses usavam o [w] em vez do [ɫ], porque o som é muito próximo. Não é como no espanhol, onde o som é realmente um [l].


----------



## Odinh

Pedrovski said:


> Ok, obrigado edupa pela informação.
> Mais uma prova de que é o RS o estado que se asemelha mais a Portugal linguisticamente.
> Só espero que não decidam uniformizar a escrita com esta nova pronúncia no futuro.
> 
> Abraços


 
Olha, Pedrovski, os gaúchos têm uma maneira bastante peculiar de falar, que a meu ver está longe de ser a que mais se assemelha à de Portugal. Não se iluda. Pode ser que em algumas partes do Rio Grande do Sul se pronuncie o 'l' no final das palavras, mas a grande maioria dos gaúchos fala mesmo 'brasiu', 'portugau' etc, assim como 'tu é', 'tu vai', 'pra mim fazer', 'pra ti fazer' e outras de deixar qualquer patrício de cabelo em pé. Os dialetos brasileiros que mais se apromixam do português de Portugal são os falados pelos habitantes do litoral de Santa Catarina e de algumas regiões nordestinas.


----------



## MOC

Alandria said:


> Concordo com você, eu até pensava que os portugueses usavam o [w] em vez do [ɫ], porque o som é muito próximo. Não é como no espanhol, onde o som é realmente um [l].


 
Próximo? Essa não acho nada. Ainda ontem (julgo ter sido ontem pelo menos) num programa de televisão portuguesa o apresentador esteve muito tempo até perceber que ela estava a dizer "esse presente é mel", porque lhe parecia, "esse presente é meu". Nesse aspecto em particular acho que existe uma grande diferença na forma de dizer as palavras e a pronúncia desse "l" (o em final de palavra) é tão mais vincada quanto mais a norte.


----------



## Alandria

Odinh said:


> Olha, Pedrovski, os gaúchos têm uma maneira bastante peculiar de falar, que a meu ver está longe de ser a que mais se assemelha à de Portugal. Não se iluda. Pode ser que em algumas partes do Rio Grande do Sul se pronuncie o 'l' no final das palavras, mas a grande maioria dos gaúchos fala mesmo 'brasiu', 'portugau' etc, assim como 'tu é', 'tu vai', 'pra mim fazer', 'pra ti fazer' e outras de deixar qualquer patrício de cabelo em pé. Os dialetos brasileiros que mais se apromixam do português de Portugal são os falados pelos habitantes do litoral de Santa Catarina e de algumas regiões nordestinas.



O nordeste?
Os dialetos do nordeste representam o maior ponto de divergência em relação a Portugal, tanto na prosódia, vocabulário e sobretudo na pronúncia. 

Os nordestinos são os que mais abrem as vogais em toda a língua portuguesa, enquanto os portugueses são os que mais fecham.

Uma comparação bem lógica da pronúncia (não farei transcrições fonéticas):

coração (centro-sul do brasil, vogais médias)
córáção (nordeste, todas as vogais baixas)
curâção (vogais altas)

o "alto" está mais próximo do "médio" do que do baixo. A pronúncia nordestina é a que de longe mais se destoa do português europeu e digo isso com conhecimento de causa.


----------



## MOC

Alandria said:


> O nordeste?
> Os dialetos do nordeste representam o maior ponto de divergência em relação a Portugal, tanto na prosódia, vocabulário e sobretudo na pronúncia.
> 
> Os nordestinos são os que mais abrem as vogais em toda a língua portuguesa, enquanto os portugueses são os que mais fecham.
> 
> Uma comparação bem lógica da pronúncia (não farei transcrições fonéticas):
> 
> coração (centro-sul do brasil, vogais médias)
> córáção (nordeste, todas as vogais baixas)
> curâção (vogais altas)
> 
> o "alto" está mais próximo do "médio" do que do baixo. A pronúncia nordestina é a que de longe mais se destoa do português europeu e digo isso com conhecimento de causa.


 
Uma dúvida, qual é a diferença entre o a em "cor*a*ção" e em "cór*á*ção"?

Tenho noção que já ouvi Brasileiros dizerem a parte inicial com o "o" mais aberto ou mais próximo do nosso "ô", mas em relação ao "a" qual é a diferença?


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> Próximo? Essa não acho nada.


Concordo que são sons diferentes, mas repare que muitos estrangeiros têm dificuldade em ouvir a diferença.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Concordo que são sons diferentes, mas repare que muitos estrangeiros têm dificuldade em ouvir a diferença.


 
Acredito que sim, simplesmente disse que não acho nada (eu).  

O facto que me levou a responder com tamanha estranheza/espanto, foi que às vezes existem sons que até para mim me soam muito próximos. Mesmo notando a diferença compreendo perfeitamente que possam soar semelhantes a outras pessoas, como por exemplo até o próprio "s" em final de palavra /S/ que para os estrangeiros que recebo soa exactamente igual a "ch" quando a mim me soa diferente até porque um é som de "travão" e o outro de "arranque"  . 

O curioso é que no caso do "l" ou "w" não noto grandes semelhanças, daí o meu espanto.


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> [...] como por exemplo até o próprio "s" em final de palavra /S/ que para os estrangeiros que recebo soa exactamente igual a "ch" [...]


Eu também acho que os dois soam exactamente iguais. Os linguistas usam o mesmo símbolo para transcrevê-los. 
Mas veja o vínculo que acrescentei à minha mensagem anterior...


----------



## MOC

Eu já li (apenas após ter feito o meu comentário) e reparei nisso também. A sugestão que parece ser feita é sempre que o "l" seria dito tocando com a lingua mas com "round lips" como se fosse para fazer um "u", e já estive aqui a testar e testar, e posso garantir que pelo menos eu não o faço. A dizer Brasil, fica como estava na altura do "i", só com o movimento da língua para fazer o som do "l", e em Portugal, fica como estava no "a" ocorrendo apenas o mesmo fenómeno da língua.


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> Uma dúvida, qual é a diferença entre o a em "cor*a*ção" e em "cór*á*ção"?
> 
> Tenho noção que já ouvi Brasileiros dizerem a parte inicial com o "o" mais aberto ou mais próximo do nosso "ô", mas em relação ao "a" qual é a diferença?



É próximo do "ô" de vocês , é que nós usamos mais vogais médias (neutras fechadas) para as pretônicas. No sudeste e no sul é raro abaixar a pretônica, porém no nordeste o abaixamento é generalizado, lá eles diriam "ó" mesmo.

Quanto à diferença entre os "as", é verdade. Não há. Coloquei mais pra enfatizar. A vogal "a" não sofre redução em posição pretônica em quase todo o Brasil.


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> A sugestão que parece ser feita é sempre que o "l" seria dito tocando com a lingua mas com "round lips" como se fosse para fazer um "u", e já estive aqui a testar e testar, e posso garantir que pelo menos eu não o faço.


Não reparei se a descrição estava correcta foneticamente, mas parece-me certo que o [w] e o "L obscuro" são sons próximos. É natural que sejam confundidos por pessoas cuja língua não os distingue.


----------



## Odinh

Alandria said:


> O nordeste?
> Os dialetos do nordeste representam o maior ponto de divergência em relação a Portugal, tanto na prosódia, vocabulário e sobretudo na pronúncia.
> 
> Os nordestinos são os que mais abrem as vogais em toda a língua portuguesa, enquanto os portugueses são os que mais fecham.
> 
> Uma comparação bem lógica da pronúncia (não farei transcrições fonéticas):
> 
> coração (centro-sul do brasil, vogais médias)
> córáção (nordeste, todas as vogais baixas)
> curâção (vogais altas)
> 
> o "alto" está mais próximo do "médio" do que do baixo. A pronúncia nordestina é a que de longe mais se destoa do português europeu e digo isso com conhecimento de causa.


 
A prónuncia das vogais não é um critério muito objetivo para se estabelecer graus de similitude entre o português europeu e os dialetos falados no Brasil, já que em Portugal também ocorre uma variação nessa pronúncia. Em Lisboa as vogais são pronunciadas (quando são) de forma mais fechada do que no Alentejo, por exemplo.

Uma comparação bem lógica e objetiva seria, por exemplo, a pronúncia de 'ti' no Nordeste, com exceção da Bahia, e não de 'tchi'; o uso do pronome tu com a conjugação correta em algumas regiões; a velocidade e a cadência no falar, de uma forma geral (aí já não tão objetivo assim, é verdade).

Você pode até achar que a pronúncia nordestina, de uma forma geral, não é a que mais se aproxima da portuguesa, e ter razão, mas para dizer que é a que mais destoa é preciso um conhecimento de causa um bocado maior. Os pontos de contato com os dialetos falados em Minas, Goiás e no interior de SP, por exemplo, são muito mais restritos.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Eu também acho que os dois soam exactamente iguais. Os linguistas usam o mesmo símbolo para transcrevê-los.
> Mas veja o vínculo que acrescentei à minha mensagem anterior...


 
E quanto à parte do som do /S/, quando é "s" em fim de sílaba, a mim soa como um assobio suave como travão à palavra que foi dita. Já quando é "ch" soa bem mais forte.
Estou aqui a tentar explicar melhor e não consigo mesmo por falta de conhecimento de melhores termos da linguística e fonética, mas à falta de melhor vou dar um exemplo.

Se disser a palavra "tacho" e em seguida disser "táSo" (como se fosse 'tás com o "o" à frente). Ignore o facto de obviamente a segunda palavra não se ler da mesma forma, e leia mesmo como se fosse "tás" e ponha logo o "o" à frente. Soa-lhe ao mesmo? É que a mim não.


----------



## Alandria

Odinh said:


> A prónuncia das vogais não é um critério muito objetivo para se estabelecer graus de similitude entre o português europeu e os dialetos falados no Brasil, já que em Portugal também ocorre uma variação nessa pronúncia. Em Lisboa as vogais são pronunciadas (quando são) de forma mais fechada do que no Alentejo, por exemplo.
> 
> Uma comparação bem lógica e objetiva seria, por exemplo, a pronúncia de 'ti' no Nordeste, com exceção da Bahia, e não de 'tchi'; o uso do pronome tu com a conjugação correta em algumas regiões; a velocidade e a cadência no falar, de uma forma geral (aí já não tão objetivo assim, é verdade).
> 
> Você pode até achar que a pronúncia nordestina, de uma forma geral, não é a que mais se aproxima da portuguesa, e ter razão, mas para dizer que é a que mais destoa é preciso um conhecimento de causa um bocado maior. Os pontos de contato entre os dialetos falados em Minas, Goiás e no interior de SP e o português de Portugal, por exemplo, são bem menores.



Mas o maior ponto de divergência entre as pronúncias portuguesas e brasileiras são as vogais. A pronúncia do "ti" e "di" sem palatalização também ocorre em São Paulo capital, sobretudo quando falada pelos velhos. Além de também ser assim em muitas partes do sul do Brasil. 

Eu conheço perfeitamente os dialetos do nordeste e sei como eles usam a língua (de uma forma muito legal por sinal) e o único lugar que usam o "tu" com a segunda pessoa indistintivamente é o Maranhão.

Não sou eu quem digo isso, você vai achar isso em qualquer estudo lingüístico realizado no nordeste. Eu poderia citar outros exemplos, mas o post ficaria grande demais.


----------



## Macunaíma

MOC said:


> (...)até perceber que ela estava a dizer "esse presente é mel", porque lhe parecia, "esse presente é meu".


 
Aqui no Brasil não haveria equívoco: *mel* pronuncia-se aberto e *meu*, fechado.
É interessante lembrar que até os anos 60, mais ou menos, era comum entre os locutores de rádio pronunciarem o l final com bastante ênfase, bem como exagerar os r's em "alveolares" estridentes. Eles faziam isso, eu acho, para garantir que as palavras ficassem nítidas em meio à chieira e à má qualidade do som das transmissões daquela época. Alguns dos nossos _eminentes parlamentares_ ainda têm esse cacoete irritante quando estão discursando na tribuna no Congresso, que tem excelente sistema de áudio e acústica que prescinde de gritarias e artifícios desse tipo. Cauby Peixoto e outros remanescentes dos tempos dos cantores de rádio ainda cantam assim. Os r's do Cauby parecem um motor de barco pegando no tranco e ele de vez em quando encerra uma palavra com esse l atrás dos dentes da frente  . Hoje, claro, ninguém mais precisa falar assim no rádio, e nem fala, porque seria esquisito. 

Como teria sido a pronúncia desses l's finais nos tempos da nossa colonização? Será que os portugueses daquela época já o pronunciavam como o fazem hoje ou de forma mais próxima a como se pronuncia hoje no Brasil?


----------



## Outsider

Parece-me pouco provável que o L final de sílaba já se pronunciasse [w] nos tempos medievais. Se assim fosse, teriam usado a grafia "Portugau" em vez de "Portugal". Além disso, existem alguns pares mínimos que penso que eram distinguidos sistematicamente nessa época, como _mal_ e _mau_.

Outro ponto curioso é que em português antigo encontra-se às vezes o L duplicado. Às vezes é de acordo com a etimologia, mas nem sempre. Por examplo, era frequente escreverem _Portugall_. Será uma falsa etimologia, ou uma tentativa de distinguir o L obscuro do L claro?...


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Parece-me pouco provável que o L final de sílaba já se pronunciasse [w] nos tempos medievais. Se assim fosse, teriam usado a grafia "Portugau" em vez de "Portugal". Além disso, existem alguns pares mínimos que penso que eram distinguidos sistematicamente nessa época, como _mal_ e _mau_.
> 
> Outro ponto curioso é que em português antigo encontra-se às vezes o L duplicado. Às vezes é de acordo com a etimologia, mas nem sempre. Por examplo, era frequente escreverem _Portugall_. Será uma falsa etimologia, ou uma tentativa de distinguir o L obscuro do L claro?...



Eu penso que a vocalização do L é uma evolução natural, por exemplo, em muitos dialetos do inglês dos EUA há a vocalização do L em posição implosiva e final.


----------



## Outsider

Certo, em outras línguas a evolução também foi no sentido [l] --> [w].


----------



## Odinh

Alandria said:


> Mas o maior ponto de divergência entre as pronúncias portuguesas e brasileiras são as vogais.


 
Sim, o ponto de divergência de uma forma geral, já que no Brasil a regra é a pronúncia aberta e em Portugal a fechada. A pronúncia nordestina, não obstante seja mais aberta, encontra diversos pontos de convergência com o português falado em Portugal, pontos esses inexistentes na maioria dos sotaques brasileiros, que só é menos diferente no que tange à pronúncia das vogais. Uma diferença menos acentuada, mas ainda assim uma diferença, ao lado de nenhuma ou quase nenhuma convergência.

Posso citar ainda, como ponto de convergência, a pronúncia dos s's com chiado, presente em algumas regiões nordestinas. 



> A pronúncia do "ti" e "di" sem palatalização também ocorre em São Paulo capital, sobretudo quando falada pelos velhos. Além de também ser assim em muitas partes do sul do Brasil.


 
Provavelmente por influências outras que não a portuguesa, a não ser pelo litoral de Santa Catarina, de colonização açoriana mais recente, cujo sotaque, aliás, é parecidíssimo com o nordestino.


----------



## Odinh

Macunaíma said:


> Como teria sido a pronúncia desses l's finais nos tempos da nossa colonização? Será que os portugueses daquela época já o pronunciavam como o fazem hoje ou de forma mais próxima a como se pronuncia hoje no Brasil?


 
A tendência natural é mesmo trocar a pronúncia do l pelo u, jamais o contrário, já que a pronúncia do l no final das palavras é um som mais elaborado, que exige maior esforço. Em Portugal é comum crianças fazerem essa troca, e em algumas localidades adiciona-se uma vogal (i) após os l's finais ('papeli' em vez de 'papel', por exemplo).


----------



## Alandria

Odinh said:


> Sim, o ponto de divergência *de uma forma geral*, já que no Brasil a regra é a pronúncia aberta e em Portugal a fechada. A pronúncia nordestina, não obstante seja mais aberta, encontra diversos pontos de convergência com o português falado em Portugal, pontos esses inexistentes na maioria dos sotaques brasileiros, os quais só são menos diferentes no que tange somente à pronúncia das vogais. Uma diferença menos acentuada, mas ainda assim uma diferença, ao lado de nenhuma ou quase nenhuma convergência.
> 
> Posso citar ainda, como ponto de convergência, a pronúncia dos s's com chiado, presente em algumas regiões nordestinas.
> 
> 
> 
> Provavelmente por influências outras que não a portuguesa, a não ser pelo litoral de Santa Catarina, de colonização açoriana mais recente, cujo sotaque, aliás, é parecidíssimo com o nordestino.



Não, não. Só o "a" pretônico é um a normal, foneticamente descrito como um [a]. Mas o "e" e o "o" em posição pretônica *não* são abertos, só no *nordeste*. O fator fonético mais importante que separa "sul" de "norte" no Brasil são as vogais mais fechadas no centro-sul e mais abertas no nordeste. Então com esse critério, é um absurdo sem tamanho afirmar que os nordestinos são os que mais se parecem com os portugueses foneticamente. E não, a não-palatalização em algumas regiões do sul não é de influência externa, é apenas um traço conservador. Em São Paulo, por exemplo, não era tão comum palatatizar os "dis" e "tis" há 50 anos, os jovens modificam a língua, mesmo em Portugal os jovens estão seguindo outras tendências.

Continuo achando que o nordeste é o que mais destoa de uma forma geral, porque conheço o português usado lá. Leia aestudos do filólogo antenor nascentes e você vai entender. 

Ah, pode me fazer qualquer pergunta sobre as variedades nordestinas, ok? Eu responderei prontamente.


----------



## Odinh

^ Bem, cite então um único filólogo que sustente que, dentre os sotaques brasileiros, o nordestino é o que menos se assemelha ao de português de Portugal.


----------



## Alandria

Mas nenhum filólogo diz isso. Eles apenas lançam os seus estudos, expõem para que tiremos nossas conclusões. Então, por que os falares do interior de são paulo, goiás e do triângulo mineiro são os que mais divergem do português europeu como você tentou expor? Estou tirando conclusões através de estudos, você pode fazer várias buscas no google sobre as vogais pretônicas na língua potuguesa. Quando "u" for mais próximo de "ó", do que de "ô", daí eu vou concordar com você. 

O que estou querendo expor é que, quanto mais arcaica uma variante, como é no caso da nordestina, mais ainda tal variante vai divergir da original, que segue outra tendência. Eu até hoje não achei explicação para que as pretônicas fossem fortemente abertas no nordeste, uns apontam que foi influência indígena; outros, que foi um traço hiperconservador da lingua, o que você acha?

No maranhão, no piauí, na Bahia e no Ceará se costuma palatalizar o "t" e "d" antes de i e "e" final. Então com esse critério, eles não teriam sotaque "nordestino"? É isso que eu quero que você entenda. Para nós do sudeste, sempre associamos o sotaque nordestino às vogais "abertas", por isso, não _tendemos _a sentir muita diferença quando um baiano e paraibano falam, a cadência e a pronúncia são tão parecidas (tirando o fato do baiano palatalizar e o paraibano não). Não falo por todos, mas por experiência que eu tive quando estive no Nordeste com as minhas amigas (elas pensaram o mesmo que eu), fiz um tour por lá.


----------



## Macunaíma

Odinh said:


> (...) em algumas localidades adiciona-se uma vogal (i) após os l's finais ('papeli' em vez de 'papel', por exemplo).


 
Agora que você falou, eu percebo que isso acontece nas zonas rurais de Minas. Bem, você é mineiro, mas caso não esteja muito acostumado com as falas do interior, esse falar é bem típico da "roça": papeli, currali, cordeli. Diamantina tem um distrito chamado Curralinho, que já serviu de cenário para uma infinidade de filmes e novelas. O diminutivo curralinho, óbvio, deriva dessa corruptela.


----------



## Outsider

Parece-me natural fazer _curralinho_ a partir de _curral_ + _inho_...


----------



## Macunaíma

Curralzinho seria o padrão por aqui. Curralinho seria _bonitinho_, mas não se usa falar assim nas cidades entre pessoas educadas.


----------



## Alandria

Portugueses, aproveitando o tópico:

Quando Macunaíma e Odinh falaram da inserção do "i" depois de l final em áreas mineiras, fiquei pensando...
Em Portugal também é comum fazer tal coisa? Eu sei que alguns portugueses fazem isso com os "r" finais, acho que são os nortenhos ou estou anganada?


----------



## Outsider

Penso que se encontra difusamente em várias partes do país, especialmente entre pessoas mais velhas. É uma forma de falar marcada como rústica. 
Mais frequente ainda é adicionar o nosso "_e_ obscuro" em vez de um "i" (papele, fazere).


----------



## ronanpoirier

Eu li por aí (minhas fontes são as mais confiáveis, hehehe) que a diferença entre o /w/ e o /L/ (uso /L/ para caracterizar o "L obscuro") é mesmo apenas o toque da língua nos alvéolos. Em ambos os sons a língua também toca o palato mole (? Como se articulando um /g/) e os lábios arredondam-se (como se pronunciando um /u/).



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> Mais frequente ainda é adicionar o nosso "_e_ obscuro" em vez de um "i" (papele, fazere).


Isso soa como uns guascas falam. Queria encontrar um áudio dum gaúcho atacado falando para confirmar...

PS.: Risquei o "papele" porque o que eu falei aplica-se somente ao "r" final.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Outra coisa. Falaram muito aqui sobre o sotaque brasileiro mais próximo do sotaque português. Mas todos dizem das inúmeras variações em Portugal. Então, de qual sotaque português estamos falando exatamente?

Ignorando pronúncias de vogais e consoantes, considero o açoriano o mais próximo dos sotaques sulistas (catarinense e gáucho) pela influência recente deles nesta região. E o clássico falar cantado.


----------



## Outsider

Sinceramente, eu sei que há variações de fala do Brasil, mas todos os sotaques brasileiros que já ouvi estavam bem mais próximos uns dos outros que de qualquer sotaque português.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Penso que se encontra difusamente em várias partes do país, especialmente entre pessoas mais velhas. É uma forma de falar marcada como rústica.
> Mais frequente ainda é adicionar o nosso "_e_ obscuro" em vez de um "i" (papele, fazere).



Bem verdade, tanto a questão do "i" como do nosso "e obscuro". O "e obscuro" final é mais audível no norte do país, enquanto o "i" é mais audível no interior.



Outsider said:


> Sinceramente, eu sei que há variações de fala do Brasil, mas todos os sotaques brasileiros que já ouvi estavam *bem* mais próximos uns dos outros que de qualquer sotaque português.



Também me parece.


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> Aqui no Brasil não haveria equívoco: *mel* pronuncia-se aberto e *meu*, fechado.


Em Portugal também. Penso que a confusão terá sido porque o homem não estava à espera e ouvir a palavra "mel" naquele contexto.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Em Portugal também. Penso que a confusão terá sido porque o homem não estava à espera e ouvir a palavra "mel" naquele contexto.



Desprovido de contexto o "méu" que foi dito seria mais depressa meu do que mel. No entanto sabendo que o concorrente era brasileiro, pelo menos eu, soube desde o primeiro momento que a palavra seria mel, e não meu. Eu não faria essa confusão. Estava apenas a referir essa situação que aconteceu.

Entretanto em discussão com a minha namorada acerca desse facto, ela também estranhou que houvesse quem não notasse grande diferença, já que "essa é mesmo uma das características que mais diferenciam um brasileiro em Portugal".

Talvez essa diferença seja mais notada por portugueses.


----------



## Macunaíma

MOC said:


> Talvez essa diferença seja mais notada por portugueses.


 
Acredito que sim. Antes desse assunto ter surgido aqui, eu sequer me dava conta dessa diferença, embora pronunciasse os l's à lusitana ao imitar o sotaque português. Acho que eu simplesmente não me dava conta.


----------



## Alandria

É que o l final de vocês *não *é igual ao do Espanhol. Eu só fui saber que os portugueses pronunciam o "l dark" através deste fórum, antes eu tinha a impressão de que era um [w] mesmo, juro.


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Sinceramente, eu sei que há variações de fala do Brasil, mas todos os sotaques brasileiros que já ouvi estavam bem mais próximos uns dos outros que de qualquer sotaque português.



É porque as diferenças entre os sotaques brasileiros são mais sentidas entre o nordeste e o sul, do que dentro dessas mesmas áreas. Enquanto em portugal varia de poucos a poucos quilômetros.

Mas isso é normal, nos países colonizados é normal haver menos variação por M².


----------



## Pedrovski

Mas então, como é que um brasileiro diria "Sul"?
E certas palavras, como "mal" e "mau", tornam-se impossíveis de diferenciar.


----------



## Vanda

Pedrovski said:


> Mas então, como é que um brasileiro diria "Sul"?
> E certas palavras, como "mal" e "mau", tornam-se impossíveis de diferenciar.


 

Com certeza!  Mal, mau, tudo igual (para rimar).


----------



## Macunaíma

Pedrovski said:


> Mas então, como é que um brasileiro diria "Sul"?


 
Mais ou menos "Súu", como _woe_ ou _blue _em inglês.


----------

